# disk usage is often at 100%



## aldiwwe (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi guys 

I also have the same problem, my disk usage is often at 100%, and the largest process is no more than 2mb.
I'm currently using Asus U24E laptop, i3-2330m with 4gb memory.
I bought this laptop years ago and start using windows 8 since December 2012, everything is normal until today I saw my laptop is pretty laggy,
and when I check the task manager, the disk usage is often 100%,
so I can hear the sound of my running HDD, also I can feel a little vibration on the laptop because of that

I've looked for some solutions on the internet but I still have the problem:
Change my SATA port to ahci --> not working
Restore my system using system restore --> not working
Disable antivirus, antimalware, etc --> not working

Wish I could find out how to solve it would be really help


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

aldiwwe

Welcome to Tech Suport Guy
1. I find it hard to connect the install of 8 in December, even if it was the end of December and this problem arising today
However I see there are numerous recommendations before installing 8 on that computer, not least of which is the warning about the Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver and indeed if you check each download as I have just done a most positive and definite recommendation to update the BIOS before installing 8.
http://www.asus.com/Notebooks/Superior_Mobility/U24E/

2. The situation outlined above clearly arises from the fact that the computer was originally sold before Windows 8, so therefore it must be prepared for 8.

3. Check resource monitor as per my screenshot AND what processes are shown in the top pane of the window


----------



## aldiwwe (Jan 14, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> aldiwwe
> 
> Welcome to Tech Suport Guy
> 1. I find it hard to connect the install of 8 in December, even if it was the end of December and this problem arising today
> ...


Thanks for the reply, Macboatmaster

I've tried to install the latest Intel Rapid Storage Technology but the problem still arises. Should I update the BIOS? I dont have any experience in updating BIOS but I'll try if I have to.

I've attached the screenshot of my resource monitor.

Thanks 

nb: I don't know why but somehow the disk usage is getting better compared to yesterday, it still reach 100% sometimes (even with no program running) but not as bad as yesterday


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I do not see anything that immediately raises concern
What Anti-virus please
Any other protection running in real time - anti-spyware
or are you using the Windows Defender only

As to the updates - you most certainly should have followed the advice on the Asus site - flashing BIOS is always risky but only you can make that choice.
NOW you have 8 installed I would monitor the situation and see where you go


----------

